# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Телефонное мошенничество.

## Sergey789

Здравствуйте.
Будьте добры проверить  ссылку которая сегодня пришла ко мне на телефон.
Дословно_
Вам MMS от Саши с любовью...
Номер - +79538886597...
Http://xosting-mid.ru/bzt6/ :Shocked: [/url]



Ни какого Саши ,и уж тем более Саши я не знааю....... :Censored:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте.




> Ни какого Саши ,и уж тем более Саши я не знааю


Повеселили  :Smiley:  по ссылке вирус *Java.SMSSend.185*

----------


## Sergey789

Вот эта ситуация.А можно немножко поподробнее,что за ссылка,с чем ее едят ,и все такое... :Huh: 
Может стоит обратиться к провайдеру.......

----------


## olejah

Вы хотите узнать что вирус этот делает, правильно я понял? Он шлет смс на платные номера, деньги Ваши уходят. Провайдер вряд ли поможет  :Sad:  просто игнорируйте это, удаляйте и не проходите по ссылкам, все будет ОК

----------

Sergey789

----------


## Sergey789

Спасибо Вам. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Val_Ery

> Телефонное мошенничество.





> Провайдер вряд ли поможет


Вот она, наша печальная действительность!
==========
Может кому будет интересно... Например тем, кто использует телефон просто как телефон, а не как пишущую машинку...  :Stick Out Tongue: 
*ОпСоС Мегафон.
*- удаление мегафон-сим-меню с сим-карты: отправить sms с кодом 111 на номер 000001 (бесплатно)
- отключить входящие sms (когда заваливают всяким хламом): команда *105*1900# + снять трубку (бесплатно)
- включить входящие sms обратно (если соскучились по спаму): команда *105*1901# + снять трубку (бесплатно)

----------


## Sergey789

Очередное сообщение пришло.
Вам фото от  Жени   http-mmsget.ru/9506.html
 :Censored:

----------


## olejah

Аналогично. Мне тоже  :Smiley:

----------


## Sergey789

Очередное... :Censored: 
ОТ +79101028321   Вам любовное письмо с фото.
Посмотреть ++HTTP++goo.gl/Dn4kC........ :Censored: 

- - - Добавлено - - -

Очередное от +79512638894... :Censored: 
Банк РФ.Ваша банковская карта виза - заблокирована.
Инфо: - тот же самый телефон. :Censored:

----------


## Дeнис

Постоянно присылают mms типа "От Саши" , "От Маши" и т.п просто удаляю и все,  советую всем так поступать!  :Cool:

----------


## Sergey789

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Как всегда.В 4.00 по Москве...
Вам фото в формате ммс...Http goo.gl/josNn :Censored: 
от - 79101050283

----------


## nbnfy

Сегодня в 16.43. 
От +7 987 114 93 19  :Censored: 
Вам фото от Саши ...
Посмотреть здесь :   tinyurl.com/d4mtzjg :Censored:

----------

